# Fisico scolpito in 8 settimane. Dieta e allenamento. L'impresa.



## admin (4 Giugno 2014)

Due mesi, otto settimane, per arrivare in perfetta e scolpito forma al giorno delle nozze. Partendo da un fisico tutt'altro che snello. Anzi. L'impresa è riuscita a Ben Ice, un giovane americano di 29 anni che ha lavorato duramente in palestra, e a tavola, per portare sull'altare la propria donna. Ecco il segreto, raccontato dallo stesso Ben:"Sono sempre stato magro. Poi, tra il lavoro e l'amore per la birra e la cheesecake sono diventato un trentenne con una gran pancia". L'impresa è riuscita grazie a Rich, il direttore della palestra nella quale Ben si è iscritto:"Ha rivoluzionato la mia dieta. E per le prime due settimane ho mangiato solo cibi ad alto contenuto proteico ed ho eliminato tutti i carboidrati. Mangiavo un chilo di carne o pesce al giorno più acqua e qualche verdura".

Insieme alla dieta, Ben ha seguito una tabella di allenamento preparata dal suo allenatore.

Ecco il risultato:









Video -) video.repubblica.it/mondo/due-mesi-per-arrivare-in-forma-all-altare-l-impresa-di-ben/168086/166571?ref=HRESS-7


----------



## Doctore (5 Giugno 2014)

ma quale peronal trainer/dietolgo con un po di cervello fa eliminare i carboidrati?I carboidrati sono la fonte principale di energia per una qualsiasi attivita fisica.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Giugno 2014)

Allenarsi senza carboidrati??? Che sono fonte energetica principale??? Non esiste!


----------



## prebozzio (5 Giugno 2014)

La dieta Dukan si basava su questi principi, se non sbaglio.
La notizia può essere vera perché il tipo nell'ultima foto non ha granché muscoli, è solo magro con gli addominali evidenziati sia dallo sforzo che sta facendo per metterli in mostra, sia dalle luci e dagli effetti della foto.
Il problema sarà quando reinserirà carbo nella sua dieta (perché non può continuare così) e se vorrà costruire una muscolatura migliore.


----------



## Albijol (5 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> . Mangiavo un chilo di carne o pesce al giorno p



I suoi reni ringrazieranno


----------



## Nicco (5 Giugno 2014)

Queste cose mi fanno incavolare, si fa credere ai ragazzi che si possono avere risultati velocissimi senza mettere in guardia sui rischi che un lavoro del genere comporta.
Chi non vorrebbe un bel fisico in 2 mesi?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Giugno 2014)

io,prendetemi per fesso,mi sto trovando benissimo con la dieta di John Cena,18 kg persi in 6 settimane. i 72€ meglio spesi della mia vita.


I carboidrati li assumo regolarmente,tramite legumi o noci/mandorle ecc.. Poi posso mangiare pesce,carne e verdura a volontà. Si fa un grosso uso di uova e avocado. E di un sacco di "natural turbo fat burners" nei quali l'avocado è incluso,oltre al caffè,limoni e lime,spezie varie,come ad esempio l'erba cipollina ecc.

Ciò che devo assolutamente escludere 6 gorni alla settimana(c'è il cheat-day settimanale) sono carboidrati di altra natura,come pasta,pane,riso,patate. Niente alchool e niente zuccheri(anche tramite la fruttache posso assumere solo in forma d frullato dopo gli allenamenti). Niente latte r prodotti caseari. Le ricette incluse nella dieta sono buonissime e semplici da preparare. E non ho mai sudato così tanto in 20 minuti di allenamento in passato come sto facendo adesso(2 allenamenti diversi ogni settimana),sempre tramite questo programma. il Programma dura 12 settmane,ma è una cosa che ti rimane per sempre perchè aiuta davvero a cambiare il tuo stile di vita.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Giugno 2014)

Secondo me comunque il fisico migliore l'aveva nella terza foto, sono i peli, le luci e la posa a ingannare (nella quarta infatti è depilato e cambia posizione, ha i capelli fatti, la barba curata). A partire da quello step poteva cominciare un bel periodo di aumento di massa.


----------



## Jino (5 Giugno 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Queste cose mi fanno incavolare, si fa credere ai ragazzi che si possono avere risultati velocissimi senza mettere in guardia sui rischi che un lavoro del genere comporta.
> Chi non vorrebbe un bel fisico in 2 mesi?



.


----------

